# (III) Precipitação máxima em Março de 2011



## AnDré (28 Fev 2011 às 01:25)

Qual a Precipitação Máxima registada no mês de Março de 2011, numa estação oficial em *Portugal Continental* e *Ilhas*?


-----------------

Outras sondagens a decorrer:
(I) Temperatura Mínima em Março de 2011
(II) Temperatura Máxima em Março de 2011


----------



## Geiras (28 Fev 2011 às 01:29)

Votei entre os 150,1mm e os 200,0mm


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Fev 2011 às 01:40)

100,1mm a 150,0mm


----------



## David sf (28 Fev 2011 às 07:42)

300,1 a 350 mm, no continente.


----------



## vitamos (28 Fev 2011 às 09:15)

350,1 a 400mm.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Fev 2011 às 11:05)

250,1mm a 300,0mm
Parece-me que será tendencialmente seco; talvez mais precipitação na zona do Gerês ou Ilha de S. Miguel


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Fev 2011 às 12:56)

350,1mm a 400,0mm


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Fev 2011 às 13:30)

se tivéssemos 50mm já era uma sorte , ma nem a isso deve chegar


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Fev 2011 às 13:35)

luis mestre disse:


> se tivéssemos 50mm já era uma sorte , ma nem a isso deve chegar


Atenção que isto não é num dia, é no mês todo


----------



## João Soares (28 Fev 2011 às 13:54)

O meu palpite vai para *350,1mm a 400,0mm*

E vai ser no Minho.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Fev 2011 às 16:46)

250,1mm a 300,0mm


----------



## Dan (28 Fev 2011 às 17:45)

300,1mm a 350,0mm


----------



## Meteo Caldas (28 Fev 2011 às 19:16)

*400,1mm a 450,0mm*


----------



## Gilmet (28 Fev 2011 às 20:05)

Inclinei-me para o conjunto de valores compreendidos entre os *300,1mm* e os *350,0mm*.


----------



## AnDré (28 Fev 2011 às 20:55)

250,1mm a 300,0mm


----------



## dahon (28 Fev 2011 às 20:57)

100,1mm a 150,0mm


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Mar 2011 às 02:49)

*250,1mm a 300,0mm*


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Mar 2011 às 12:33)

150,1mm a 200,0mm.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Mar 2011 às 13:12)

Eu vou para os 350,1mm a 400,0mm!!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Mar 2011 às 14:44)

300,1mm a 350,0mm e vais ser nas ilhas ou no extremo norte de Portugal.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (1 Mar 2011 às 20:35)

300,1mm a 350,0mm , nos Açores ou na Madeira.


----------



## squidward (1 Mar 2011 às 20:44)

150 a 200 mm


----------



## MSantos (1 Mar 2011 às 22:31)

*250,1mm a 300,0mm*


----------



## vinc7e (1 Mar 2011 às 22:44)

300,1mm a 350,0mm


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2011 às 19:57)

Precipitação máxima acumulada em Março de 2011:

Açores: 215,5mm - S. Jorge
Continente: 151,3mm - Manteigas
Madeira: *355,7mm - Bica da Cana*

Intervalo vencedor: 350,1mm a 400,0mm 

Vencedores: algarvio1980, Gil_Algarvio, Hazores, João Soares, SpiderVV, vitamos

Parabéns aos vencedores, especialmente ao algarvio1980 que fez o pleno do mês Março, ganhando as 3 sondagens.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Abr 2011 às 20:23)

AnDré disse:


> Precipitação máxima acumulada em Março de 2011:
> 
> Açores: 215,5mm - S. Jorge
> Continente: 151,3mm - Manteigas
> ...



Vou fazer já o euromilhões.


----------

